# How to post in for sale?



## schuluke32 (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello I am brand new to this app and not sure how to add my bow in the for sale thread? It keeps telling me I have insufficient privileges.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

Go to the classified section and then go to Bow‘s for sale. And then choose target or hunting bows and then open and read the rules at the top of that page. That will help you understand how the site works. 
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## schuluke32 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you I really appreciate it. I have already purchased a bow off here and I haven’t even had it for for a week. A lot of good people on here. Glad to be a part of AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

schuluke32.

Classifieds view/access explain


----------



## schuluke32 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you. Where can I create the 20 posts needed to gain access?


----------



## BearArchery1991 (Jun 23, 2013)

You don’t have to “create” 20 random posts. A comment on an existing post will have the same effect.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Read the forum rules and regulations.








FORUM RULES


The following rules apply site-wide. They were agreed to upon registration, please abide by them. This is a community of all ages and the content needs to remain appropriate for all. Thank you and enjoy the forum! 1. Above all, respect each other. While we realize that discussions may get...




www.archerytalk.com












Classifieds Rules


General Rules: 1. No Spam or multi-level marketing or pyramid schemes. 2. No misleading thread titles (i.e. nude pics, goats, etc) 3. No contests or giveaway threads in the Classifieds. 4. No links to commercial sites are allowed in ad threads, unless the site is a sponsor of ArcheryTalk.com...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## 814chase (Sep 8, 2013)

I believe it's a 2 week wait after joining, and also 20 posts on the site .


----------

